# Wrens Georgia



## Skunked (Mar 16, 2007)

Any one hunt near Wrens, Georgia.  The past couple of years has been real slow.  We have been hunting a lot of agricultural fields and have now got 562 acres in all woods.  Mostly pines but still have hardwoods near the swamps and there are some ridges.  I would just like to hear if anyone else here has had better hunting or has been killing some hogs.


----------

